# Making Your Own Candy Flavor Oils



## natiria

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for some advice/suggestions on making my own candy flavoring oils. I want to make one that is matcha green tea flavoring. There is is already candy flavoring oils for green tea but Matcha green tea is more of a powder than leaves making it not easy to really steep in oil. Does anyone have any thoughts on how I can make one since I'm worried that matcha powder would make any oil possibly more of a paste than an oil.


----------

